# thoughts about MWC military style watches...



## ecalzo

Hi guys here's a brand that makes military inspired watches.. on the web we can find a bunch of threads/discussion about that watches... but we found at the end the final answer?Can we consider them "used by military units" ?Obyouvsly we cannot consider them "issued" i am not telling or saying that here in any way.No, i don't... But I've made some reserch over the web and i found many thoughts and different evidences about some military unit and corps that have used them... the was never issued but i think i found some evidence that can prove they was used and in some cases owned and requested by some military units...

Can someone confirm that or someone do have my same thoughts? I think that the MWC watches will be a good alternatives for the people who likes military inspired watches but don't wanna spend half a salary to wear one of those... Of course you will not have a real military grail at your own wrist but maybe that wasn't your goal.. simply you wanted a military like watch... and in that way .. with MWC.. you will have reached your goal...









That brand is the MWC or Military Watch Company.That factory makes military inspired watch.. some mechanical and some quartz powered watches ... inspired at G10 of CWC or W10 and the RN diver also from CWC.. factory ... they made also a watch similar to the sandy (stocker and yale )..... If you like military inspired watches and you do not want to spend many much money for a real issued one maybe you can consider of buying one of those MWC instead of a real war-like one...

Many evidence shows that MWC never hide that they production is about military inspired watches.. and from the email i collected over the web i see that all the time people ask them about they're issued watches they never hide they never issued one... but also they do not deny any supply to some Metropolitan Police Anti Terrorist Unit or gurkas and similar group..

For me i bought this one is the model MKVI similar to the most famous and collectible Sandy(stocker and yale) model 184.. The MWC it is a simple quartz powered military inspired watch while the Sandy it is a 1 jewel mechanical handwind movement watch.. the most interesting thing it is that both are responding to the MIL-W-46374C spec..

























link CWC MWC divers watcxh comparison photos

here you can read the original owner thoughts :

_Case dimensions are with in a gnats knacker of each other but the finish is very different, the CWC on the right is over 20 years old and the MWC is only 5, *both have seen service in the same regiment *and similar jobs_

































































others....

























































interesting thought coming from real military employed guys found at that link Millitary watch, CWC or MWC!??

_I was in the Forces for a good few years and can't remember seeing anybody wearing CWC or MWC. I certainly didn't get issued with the CWC RM Diver watch but I guess I wasn't an actual Marine (Forward Observer with 29 Cdo Regt RA, 148 Batt). Pretty much all had G-Shocks or the odd guy had a Timex ironman. Popular GShock models were the 5600, 6600, 6900 and mudman (I had the 5600). Tough as nails, accurate, cheap and easily replaced....even in downtown Kandahar.I do however have an MWC in my collection. It's the G10 model with fixed pins, PVD finish, battery hatch and very bright Tritium markers._









another guy said that here Millitary watch, CWC or MWC!?? - Page 2

_I am a serving officer in an anti terrorist unit and we get issued with an MWC branded P6500 only problem is they are given out on an op and handed back after but I will post some pics when I get to keep it overnight and get a chance to take them. I was doing a job at an airport and interestingly the US opposite numbers had Marathon Navigators which use the same GTLS tubes as MWC and Traser so clearly we are all moving that way. I am baffled why the UK MOD use Luminova but maybe its down to cost issues.

As far as quality I find the MWC to be fine but I also have a P6506 12/24 hour military spec version of the civiilian 12 hour version and that is an excellent bit of kit and streets ahead of the P6500. I asked MWC why our unit did not opt for that but was told it coms down to the four letter word COST! _

some other evidence http://http://thedapperdad.com/tag/mwc-military-watch-company/

_There are many watchmakers that have actually made or make variations of this watch (i.e. Polar, IWC, Lemania, Omega, Heuer, Seiko, Smiths, Hamilton etc.), but today there are only a few that are still military suppliers as most of the world's armed services no longer source standard issue watches and certainly not made by any of the leading manufacturers.

The few "official" suppliers left are the Marathon Watch Company (Richmond Hill, Canada), CWC - Cabot Watch Company (London, England) and MWC - Military Watch Company (Zurich, Switzerland). Mainly supplying "on demand" watches for specific divisions within the U.S., Canadian and British Armed Forces (as well as other military and law enforcement organizations), these manufactures make due by selling overstock or "civilian" versions to the general public through specialized surplus outfitters._

CWC RN diver vs MWC diver .The price between the two watches it is very different and here you can clearely see why

















MWC watches are bad than CWC.here you can see "china movement - swiss parts".









here you can see a stock of many G10 from which the original auction says : _EX-MILITARY MWC WATCHES FULLY SERVICED._









directly from Mwc site over the internet you can read that they produce less expensive watches and maybe they think that some military units may have choose to use their watches for those reason..mwc watches are less expensive than the issued and if they will be lost the military wouldn't be charged of the watch price at the end of his service period..

_cit: 
Q: What defines a military watch?
A: This is a fairly difficult question to answer. Many watch manufacturers such as G-Shock are not actually manufacturing watches specifically for military use but that does not detract from the fact that they are a watch of choice by many serving military and are extremely robust and fit for purpose. Other manufacturers such as Marathon are purely military and SAR orientated. MWC produce watches not just for military use but we have also supplied anti terrorist units, police forces and both exploration and mining companies all of which have requirements that share many requirements with military specification watches.

Q: Are all the watches MWC manufacture currently issued to the military or security forces?
A: The answer to this is no because we produce some watches which are made for film companies, re-enactment groups, cadets and veterans clubs. These watches mostly from the 1960's such as our Vietnam watches and GG-W-113 are recreations (based on the original specifications) of watches which. Other MWC watches have appeared in various films such as The Outlaw with Sean Bean_

a curiosity .. they make a wall clock too









Felix from WUS asked some to MWC here you can see the rpely he had from them

Felix:
I was curious about this and have seen postings about MWC being a UK contractor so I thought I would phone and ask. I called the Swiss number and got someone who spoke in German but said "no English" I went to the web and found a US MWC site so called them and spoke to Clinton Baines and he said what is your email I will send you something. I waited a day and got the email below so i guess that makes it pretty clear cut.

Mail from MWC:

_From: MWC Watch Company / MWC Uhren Gesellschaft <[email protected]>
Date: 2009/11/22
Subject: MWC Sales in UK
To: [email protected]

Dear Felix,

I can confirm that we do not solicit UK military contracts nor make any
reference to any contractual arrangements elsewhere. I can confirm that we do not currently hold a UK MOD contract and although we have supplied UK anti terrorist units we do not promote this point or use such sales to gain business. If any MWC employee has informed you otherwise please let us know.

We are a general supplier not just to the military but also to police
forces, mining companies, salvage units and oil and gas exploration firms
as well as film companies and various government agencies but I wish to
confirm for the sake of clarification that we do not specifically target
the UK for business any more than any other location because we are not UK based. To the best of my knowledge UK military contacts are currently held by Pulsar, CWC and Seiko.

Regarding the watch in the URL on the forum you referred to it might have
what appears to be a UK case back but is not ours and we have never made a quartz version of that model.

If I can be of further help please let me know.

Best Regards
Clinton Baines

--
Military Watch Company
80 Broad Street
New York City,
NY 10004
United States

Tel: 1-917-338-9657 or 1-646-340-4924
Fax: 1-888-895-7599_

The MWC watches are also mentioned on the book "a Concise Guide to Military Timepieces 1880-1990" by Ziggy Weslowski at page 84 where he talk about an MWC W10

























_ Based on The Concise Guide to Military Timepieces 1880-1990 by Ziggy Weslowski which MWC and other military watch dealers sell it confirms that MWC supplied the British Army with W10's in 1990 and yet if you ask Dieter at MWC who has been there since 1981 he says he has no comment on this particular sale so clearly not an admission or denial. I spoke to Richard at MWC who confirms that they sell to various forces abroad and emailed supporting documents. He also confirmed that they have supplied the UK Government and among the organisations is the Metropolitan Police Anti Terrorist Unit and various other departments but he also pointed out that they are not overly interested in UK contracts as they have no UK presence to speak of but if approached they would tender but do not actively solicit the business. In spite of this I am aware MWC's were provided to Gurkha's at Catterick Garrison in 2003 and 2004 but again I found out the details of this from serving Gurkha's not from MWC themselves but because the watches were MWC branded they must have reached them by some route._

another evidence from RLT forum :

_The thing is I scratch my watches while working and the MWC is A1 and seems very tough. The real glass beats the CWC perspex hands down. I have a Marathon TSAR and that seems to be really solid too. The MWC self luminous G10 is really exacellent. I saw one being used by a Bundeswehr soldier and it looks like the battery hatch but with self luminous vials. I phone MWC to enquire about it and Richard Alexander (English speaking sales Manager) said it was not something he knew about. I asked Paul my Austrian friend to phone MWC Switzerland and Dieter at the Zurich office confirmed that they made this model and send me a pic. It looked a very serious bit of kit for under £100! _

another guys from an italian forum asked some clue to MWC two days ago' here you can read the reply

italian guy from vetroplastica forum asked to MWC about their watches... inside the forum he wrote:

Ho scritto anche io alla MWC.
Mi ha risposto, venti minuti dopo, la responsabile della sede centrale, che è di Zurigo.

Here's the MWC reply by email :

_Hi,

They have been issued to a large number of units such as the Anti
Terrorist unit in the UK and various South American forces but there are
so many contracts large and small it is hard to know where to start. We
also have an issue that we have agreements not to use details for
promotion or publicity and there is the problem that if we make a list
available to a third party they might post it publicly.

Regards
Sheila_

MWC factory and all the associated company :
_*
MWC International SA*

MWC are a leading supplier, not just to the military but also to police forces, mining companies and other government departments. We are one of the leading manufacturers of genuine military watches and manufacture a wide range of models either customers specific design requirements or by tendering for contracts where quality, reliability and durability are of primary importance. Regardless of whether you are a private individual seeking a single high quality watch for personal use or a wholesaler, retailer of military products or a government department, please contact us to discuss your requirements.
Basic Information

Company Name: MWC International SA
Business Type: Manufacturer
Product/Service
(We Sell): Military Watches, Watches
Address: Zollikerstra遝 153
Number of Employees: 11 - 50 People
Company Website URL: http://www.mwcwatches.com
Trade & Market
Main Markets: North America
South America
Western Europe
Eastern Europe
Eastern Asia
Southeast Asia
Mid East
Africa
Oceania
Factory Information
No. of R&D Staff: Less than 5 People
Contract Manufacturing: OEM Service Offered
Contact Person: *Mr. Dieter Kessler*
Company Name: MWC International SA
Street Address: Zollikerstrasse 153
City: Zurich
Province/State: Zurich
Country/Region: Switzerland
Zip: 8008
Telephone: 41-44-5869591
Mobile Phone: 423663079750
Fax: 41-44-2742833
Website: http://www.mwcwatches.com

*
Related companies*

*Shenzhen Bossme Watch Co., Ltd.*
Shenzhen Bossme Watch Co., Ltd. was established in 1998 as a professional manufacturer engaged in researching & developing, manufacturing and selling various watches. We have Design Department, Sales Department, IT Department, Production Department and After Sales Service Department. Our main

*Time Factory Inc.*
Basic Information Company Name: Time Factory Inc. Business Type: Manufacturer, Distributor/Wholesaler Product/Service (We Sell): Watches, Bling Bling Watches, Hip Hop Watches, Bangle Watches, Mens Watches, Ladies Watches, Women Watches, Iced Out Watches, Geneva Watches, Fashion Wat
*
Edelweiss Gift & Accessories*
EGA (Edelweiss Gifts and accessories Ltd) is a professional watch and OEM manufacturer, established in 2000. Owning a group of first class technicians, our annual output of watches has exceeded one million pieces, about five hundred styles of watches. Our products range from automatic watches, lux

*Shenzhen Yiyongchen Watch Industry Co., Ltd.*
Shenzhen Yiyongcheng Watch Industry Co., Ltd. is located in one of the biggest watch and clock production bases in Shenzhen. Our company has been developing rapidly with Shenzhen economy. We enjoy a good reputation in the watch field with a strong team. We manufacture many kinds of watches, such
*
Eddisten Co.*
Eddisten, a fast growing company, established in 2000. Our headquarter is located in California U. S., Our products range from automatic watches, luxury watches, sport watches, military watches, cartoon watches, gifts watches, and promotion watches, pens, etc. We provide complete service which is
*
LINDEN WATCHES., LTD*
Basic Information Company Name: LINDEN WATCHES., LTD Business Type: Manufacturer Product/Service (We Sell): wristwatches,pocket watches,lady watches,man watches,gift watches,school watches,logo watches Address: G-33A-Ground Floor, KB Malls, Jalan Hamzarh, Kota BharuoContact P
*
3G watches LTD*
Basic Information Company Name: 3G watches LTD Business Type: Manufacturer, Agent, Distributor/Wholesaler Product/Service (We Sell): mobile watches,USB watches,MP4 Watches,mp3 watches,mobile phone Address: P.O Box 1701Contact Person: Mr. Elaine Lee Company Name: 3G w
*
Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., Ltd.*
Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., Ltd. was established in 1998 as a professional manufacturer engaged in researching & developing, manufacturing and selling various watches. We have Design Department, Sales Department, IT department, Production Department and After Sales Service Department. Our main
*
Shenzhen Dualtime Technology Co., Ltd.*
Shenzhen Dualtime Watches Co.Ltd is a professional watch manufacturer and OEM built in 2004.Owning a group of first Class technicians,the company can produce m ore than 500 thousand per year, about many thousands of styles, and 500pcs real working sample for reference. Our products range from pair w
*
Fashion brand watches factory*
Basic Information Company Name: Fashion brand watches factory Business Type: Manufacturer, Trading Company, Buying Office, Distributor/Wholesaler, Business Service (Transportation, finance, travel, Ads, etc) Product/Service (We Sell): brand watches,fashion watches,cheap watches,dis _


----------



## Schirra

A very deep, interesting and *fresh* research ecalzo, as usual and as at your standard!

I was always interest to know better about the MWC, I totally agree with you about the possibility they have given some watch to some unit, even if they say that in any way they "issue" watches under any NSN or MoD contract.
I really appreciate, however, that they never write or say that they made "issued" watch and this is very important because they are always be clear and transparent in what they do.

The new info is that Mr. Wesolowsky write about MWC and this is a interesting info to add to the information already available.
I must admit that I own the book from long time, but I never see this important info.

I would say that maybe, the "provided" model to some unit may be a W10 type/style because if I read well, Mr. Wesolowsky talk about MWC in the page dedicated to the W10.

*Maybe this is a start point to search a probably "used by military/law enforcement unit" watch? *


----------



## ecalzo

Schirra said:


> A very deep, interesting and *fresh* research ecalzo, as usual and as at your standard!
> 
> I was always interest to know better about the MWC, I totally agree with you about the possibility they have given some watch to some unit, even if they say that in any way they "issue" watches under any NSN or MoD contract.
> I really appreciate, however, that they never write or say that they made "issued" watch and this is very important because they are always be clear and transparent in what they do.
> 
> The new info is that Mr. Wesolowsky write about MWC and this is a interesting info to add to the information already available.
> I must admit that I own the book from long time, but I never see this important info.
> 
> I would say that maybe, the "provided" model to some unit may be a W10 type/style because if I read well, Mr. Wesolowsky talk about MWC in the page dedicated to the W10.
> 
> *Maybe this is a start point to search a probably "used by military/law enforcement unit" watch? *


Thank you a lot for your thoughts Schirra... i hope we must start searching info all together in that direction.. to make a clear space for that watches...or to understand better what they have done for the military units that may have used them... many thanks to you for providing me the photos coming from your owned paper copy of Mr. Wesolowsky book that i do not own already... let's see what we will find out about MWC military inspired and "used" watches..


----------



## Schirra

Let's go with the search!!


----------



## ecalzo

Schirra said:


> Let's go with the search!!


i'll hope some other guys will have newer thoughts or evidence to show and to understand better... maybe some photo or evidence about gurkas..  because i found nothing about that...... we will see...


----------



## Papichulo

I applaud you on this thread. I must admit I love the minimalist style of a sturdy British watch. I like your comparison/breakdown of the two. I guess when it comes to a GI watch, your study is a watch that would be issued to the masses. The only watch that has been issued to me is a Suunto, but that is only because of the job I serve in the military--27 years. Right now as you know the Ebay market is flooded with CWCs and and frankly I wonder if they are not Chinese clones--the MWC is a clone. Another interesting watch I have seen and I am not sure of its legitimacy is the anti-magnetic British Issued EOD watch???? Cheers


----------



## tribe125

Papichulo said:


> Another interesting watch I have seen and I am not sure of its legitimacy is the anti-magnetic British Issued EOD watch???? Cheers


It's not _completely_ inconceivable that Citizen may once have supplied something that looked vaguely like it, but there is no evidence of this being the case. It _is_ known that EOD have received standard issued quartz watches, so there wouldn't seem to be any reason for a 'special' EOD watch.

The watch you are referring to has been hawked around the internet for years, and is without any serious doubt a piece of <_insert derogatory epithet to taste_> .

;-)


----------



## ecalzo

well.. i see... your opinion and thoughts are highly appreciated.. but any thought instead about MWC deeply? do you know some newer story about them? evidence or something like? or we can continue thinking at MWC like some sort of military used watches? even if they aren't so tough or appreciated like other brands?


----------



## mpalmer

The attention to detail and thoroughness of the OP on this thread borders on epic! Thanks for this informative look at MWC!


----------



## ecalzo

mpalmer said:


> The attention to detail and thoroughness of the OP on this thread borders on epic! Thanks for this informative look at MWC!


i'm glad you liked it..


----------



## Mooseman

The only thing I find interesting here is the alleged MWC is unbranded and if it is a genuine MWC it must be quite an old model because all the MWC divers I have owned say MWC either on the face or case back.



Schirra said:


> A very deep, interesting and *fresh* research ecalzo, as usual and as at your standard!
> 
> I was always interest to know better about the MWC, I totally agree with you about the possibility they have given some watch to some unit, even if they say that in any way they "issue" watches under any NSN or MoD contract.
> I really appreciate, however, that they never write or say that they made "issued" watch and this is very important because they are always be clear and transparent in what they do.
> 
> The new info is that Mr. Wesolowsky write about MWC and this is a interesting info to add to the information already available.
> I must admit that I own the book from long time, but I never see this important info.
> 
> I would say that maybe, the "provided" model to some unit may be a W10 type/style because if I read well, Mr. Wesolowsky talk about MWC in the page dedicated to the W10.
> 
> *Maybe this is a start point to search a probably "used by military/law enforcement unit" watch? *


----------



## Mooseman

I own a MWC G10 SL MKV 100m variant see MWC Watches I am not sure what it is supposed to be a clone of! I can't see anything with this spec from any other manufacturer. Maybe someone could update me on this point.



Papichulo said:


> I applaud you on this thread. I must admit I love the minimalist style of a sturdy British watch. I like your comparison/breakdown of the two. I guess when it comes to a GI watch, your study is a watch that would be issued to the masses. The only watch that has been issued to me is a Suunto, but that is only because of the job I serve in the military--27 years. Right now as you know the Ebay market is flooded with CWCs and and frankly I wonder if they are not Chinese clones--the MWC is a clone. Another interesting watch I have seen and I am not sure of its legitimacy is the anti-magnetic British Issued EOD watch???? Cheers


----------



## dinexus

mpalmer said:


> The attention to detail and thoroughness of the OP on this thread borders on epic! Thanks for this informative look at MWC!


+1

MWC isn't a brand that I'd ever purchase myself, but I always appreciate some thoughtful research and a good backstory.


----------



## ecalzo

nice info and thoughts guys.. keep going on that direction in order to make some clue...


----------



## sperki

It seems like, at least historically, everybody has been down on the MWC watches. I was looking at the G10 automatic 100m water resistant model. Is MWC still generally despised?


----------



## tribe125

Pretty much...

There's always a better alternative to an MWC.


----------



## Geo7863

I was in the British military for 17 years, we had CWC "G10" watches, but only issued to Section commanders and above and only issued if there were any left in the stores when you tried to get one (G10 comes from G1098 Stores). A mate of mine was a Helicopter Pilot with the Army Air Corps and he was issued with the Seiko chronograph.

I do know that Seiko did an identical version of their chronograph for sale on the civilian market which they dont sell anymore, and I have only seen one company that sells 'brand new' CWC 'G10' watches.

I have seen MWC G10 watches for sale at around £140 when you can buy a second hand 'Issued' CWC G10 for £50 and upwards. there seems to be a glut of CWC G10's because I believe the British Army now issues an almost Identical watch made by Pulsar which means that all old kit is sold off to the civilian market through government auction.

The new issue Pilots watch..once again almost identical to the Seiko Chronograph is also made by Pulsar. (although I have been out of green skin for a fair while so I may be wrong on this)


----------



## slvintage

I've just gotten two of these watches and they suck. The first one--the crown wouldn't fully unscrew without adjusting date or time. Second watch had nipple in bezel fall out after a few days of wear. NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## Dirk Dingle

*I have 3 MWC G10 watches as i have always liked the Military plain Jane functionalist side to them type watches right from when i was a kid with my Timex.
The first one i bought is a G10BH MILITARY QUARTZ in 2005 with 20mm lugs (think the last runs up to the finish in 2008 had 18mm pins) and has been worn regularly and is excellent. It has never missed a beat but mists up if i go swimming with it on now. The Lume is rubbish and on full charge of light lasts very little time. It has had one fresh battery in it which i put in through the battery hatch, that is a nice touch and a grey German made Nato strap :-! This i must be honest is my favourite of the three. My only gripe was that when i bought it through an ad in the Exchange & Mart it took weeks of waiting, even with phone calls. I was told it was coming from Europe as UK stocks had ran out, load of tosh i expect. *;-)

*My second one is dated 2006 with contract numbers on the back like the other two but are made up i expect as i emailed MWC at their HQ to ask this question and they wrote me a nice email without actually answering my question *:-s *This watch is an unbranded MWC with the broad Arrow with Quartz written under it and at the time the spill about it was from a cancelled South American contract etc etc. The case is a grey painted Monks metal which to be fair has lasted extremely well but sweat eats away at it over time and use which causes pitting in the case. This one has 20mm lug fixed pins with a fairly new cheaper Olive Nato Strap and to be fair again this watch has taken a beating when out with me in all conditions of sloppy mud to dust to gravel so this is the brute of the three!!! At the top in a circle is a T for Tritium which lasts very well when activated. It has proved itself and has my respect.

My third and last is my G10 MILITARY QUARTZ 100m (330ft) and dated 2011. This is one robust watch, it has the best of everything and feels impressive on the wrist, however for me it is too large and chunky and don't wear it a lot also not had it long enough to comment about reliability. The L in the circle Luminova i have to say is extremely good and lasts very well, best of the three in fact on a basic test i done. Again i fitted a German made grey Nato strap. I didn't like the sand blasted Matt finish so polished the stainless steel case to a very slight natural shine and looks much better in my eyes. I am not out playing soldiers so not fussed about anti glare!!!!

I am not fussed they are not issued items and look at them as practical watches that are functional in their own right.
The next watch i want to get is an issued Pulsar Long hands model but this will be for my small collection whilst the MWC's were bought to use and abuse *;-)* And they are not disappointed either am i, they may not be the best or live up to their pasona but they are the cheaper of the good reliable watches *:-!


----------



## general_piffle

Apologies for the thread dredge. But this is a subject I'm interested in as a watch fanatic and a serving officer in the Metropolitan Police Force. On duty I wear a G-Shock but I've recently picked up an MWC (personal purchase not issued) it seems like a good watch, I might wear it on duty as it looks like it'll do the job well enough.

Could someone explain to me the fascination amongst civilians as to whether or not a watch is issued? My G-Shock wasn't issued but a lot of colleagues wear them, equally the MWC recently purchased. Thanks.


----------



## Brucy

Outstanding OP! I find the MWC range to be homages to original items. I asked a fleabay seller from the UK about the authenticity of his unissued military contract MWC watches and he barred me! Nothing wrong with homages, Ray *ong produces an outstanding RN diver homage which having owned both prior to finally saving for an authentic RN diver is of better quality than MWC. However, it becomes a copy when NSN numbers are engraved in case backs as you would copy a brand. They have never been issued to the British MOD and official information act requests support this. See MWF data. That's not to say there is not a place for them and whilst they are hit or miss quality wise I have considered there sub homage from time to time. At the end of the day if you like them, buy it, wear it and enjoy it, but don't promote it as authentic military issue, military style or homage yes. Good post again


----------



## Desert

Great information. I have a MWC G10 MVK GTLS pictured above & although I could have afforded a higher end watch, I like it. So far I love it- it's a tough, casual Military watch. I appreciated its sensible dimensions; classic (what I like to call 'Vietnam dial' design, domed crystal (rare), screw crown & caseback, 10 year battery life & a case made of quality 316L stainless steel. MWC told me the hands, face & tritium vials are made in Switzerland & the case is made in Germany.

When I asked them to tell me where the movement is made & if it was in China, it became unclear: I was merely bluntly told, 'Ronda does not have any factories in China', so I didn't push it. It is said to be Ronda 715Li, which is used on more expensive watches. I think it's a 5 Jewel unit, as I saw this written on a Precista time factors website, but I don't know if MWC's is as well. Do you know where there 715Li unit is made & if it is 5 Jewel? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mreyman73

Bought an MWC MKIII a few years ago before I became more informed about quality watches. The case was robust, nicely finished, and it had a nice crystal and even the lume was decent. However, IMO, the automatic movement was junk. It had a really cheap feeling whe I'd wind it, kept poor time, and, when screwing down the crown, at times the hands would become engaged and move. I recently got rid of it on eBay. Safe to say I won't be buying any more MWC watches.


----------



## Desert

Sorry to here. I would not go near there mechanical watches either. I only like their swiss Ronda 715Li quartz. It's durable, accurate to -10s to +20s per year & has a 10 year battery life. Other interesting things I also found out about from their office in Zurich is with their G10 100m WR models are: dial, tritium tubes & hands are all Swiss made & Ronda movement is Swiss & has 7 jewels. Case is 316L stainless & made in Germany.


----------



## mreyman73

Desert said:


> Sorry to here. I would not go near there mechanical watches either. I only like their swiss Ronda 715Li quartz. It's durable, accurate to -10s to +20s per year & has a 10 year battery life. Other interesting things I also found out about from their office in Zurich is with their G10 100m WR models are: dial, tritium tubes & hands are all Swiss made & Ronda movement is Swiss & has 7 jewels. Case is 316L stainless & made in Germany.


It's good to hear that at least their Quartz watches are decent. Still, I would rather spend my money on a Marathon if I were in the market for a watch of this ilk.


----------



## usmcgrunt

I was recently to on to these watches by a friend, love the Sub homage style for everyday wear. I have been wondering what movement is being used as well! Thanks for the above posts! Can these be putchased in the U.S. ? TIA.

Grunt Out!


----------



## Brucy

Not sure about availability in a store but you should be able to buy them of their website or through the bay and have shipped... Occasionally you see one on the forum for sale but not often... As someone else suggested though, get a Marathon or even a Seiko... Good luck


----------



## ky3mikael

My MWC G10v100m GTLS Titanium get lot of wrist time. I love the tritium cant stop looking at it then it is dark. 
The best watch I have bought in maybe 5 years


----------



## Desert

ky3mikael said:


> My MWC G10v100m GTLS Titanium get lot of wrist time. I love the tritium cant stop looking at it then it is dark.
> The best watch I have bought in maybe 5 years


Hi. Great to hear. Chiming in again after 7 years of use with my MWC G10V 100M GTLS for anyone interested, & also seeking some advice.

(Like many of us) I have the military field watch bug again! I am looking for something with bigger Arabics than my MWC G10 100m- I just love the Marathon GP Field for example, especially the updated one with saffire & stainless crown & bezel- there have been some advancements since I've been away. I don't know about others but what attracted me to my MWC piece was the screw down crown & case-back & hence greater water resistance. It seem MWC has increased its water resistance to 300m & employed saffire & Titanium on some of its field watches. That said I am still weary of the quality in general such as the China movement/ Swiss parts- its confusing.

Anyway my MWC G10's Rhonda 715li has kept excellent time. It handles knocks well- I've dropped it onto hard surfaces, knocked it, immersed it in high pressure water & even engaged in hand to hand combat with it. However, given its reputation I did not take it on remote Outback adventures. In this case I used a screw-back 5030C G-Shock, where I knew I would be chopping wood (severe shock). However, I want to be clear in extreme heat I would 'rather' not take an LCD G-Shock. What I don't love about it is the dial. I guess I want to trust the MWC watch & maybe I should, but when your life may depend on it, I'm very cautious if you know what I mean. This is one of the reasons why I am seeking another watch, although this may be unfounded as to date its been excellent. Also I found the Arabics too small too read quickly on this one. I am now convinced I like the classic larger arabic dial. If I had one other negative I would prefer the case was sanitised, not blasted & the corners of the lugs are a bit sharp.

Since we spoke I brought a Marathon TSAR. The case was brilliantly finished, but the bezel quality was pretty average, IMO. Personally I found the watch heavy, especially top heavy. The dial was deep which kind of gave it a unique masculine character. What I can say is the MWC tritium is much brighter than the TSAR- if that important to anyone. And I mean very bright, I was quite amazed to be honest & hope I dont have radiation sickness now. But I do know the dial & hands were Swiss Made according to MWC. Anyway the TSAR was just too bulky & too heavy for daily wear IMO, so I sold it. I am now convinced I like field watches. Small and simple.

So what are peoples thoughts on these 3 brands these days. If you had to pick a simple field watch with a date wheel which one would you go for and why? Cheers.


----------



## Desert

(Double post)


----------



## Brucy

Hamilton, Seiko or Citizen have a lot to offer and the last two should last you for years!


----------

